# serene um drops



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

ive jst seen this in pets at home and is supposed to relax your cat. i was thinkin of gettin this for sheldon for when i get the new kitten. has anyone used this before and is it any good?


----------



## Simba9952 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi hayleyb.

Not sure why you would want to use this product and I don't have ANY experience of this either, but I did a quick scan of the internet and found this page

Serene-UM Drops a natural food supplement to calm and sooth hyperactive or aggressive cats and dogs

Only thing I would say is if you do use this, take into consideration the age of Sheldon and, as always, consult your vet. Hope this helps!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Used them on Ted my Goldie on fireworks months!!! and he was great, never seen him so calm and no side effects


----------



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

thanx for the replys. i didnt get them as no one had replied by the time i got my new kitten. he seems to have coped ok with it and is now "playin" with her.

thats a good idea for bonfire week, never experienced this with Sheldon so i no its an idea if he doesnt cope very well. we had really bad thunder last nte and he was not a happy kitty


----------

